# Zwei Spalten und Ihre Werte vergleichen



## nickname (1. Jan 2010)

Hi Leute,

habe zwei ausgewählte Spalten (weitere sind noch vorhanden)

id | vorname | n.name | usw.
----------------------------
1 | Peter      | Muster  |
2 | Chris       | Mister  |
3 | Uli              | Kauf     |
---------------------------

Mein Beipiel:

Ich wähle aus einer ComboBox, deren n.namen sortiert sind,  z.B. "Mister" aus.
Wie stelle ich das an, dass ich sage: "Hier ist der ausgewählte n.name und jetzt suche den
passeneden id-Wert dazu".

Hab mir zwei Methode geschrieben, die die beiden kompletten Elemente aus der Spalte "id" und
"n.name" aufrufen.

Wie kann ich jetzt weiter vorgehen, bzw. wie kann ich diese jetzt vergleichen?


Hat jemand eine Idee??

danke,
nickname


----------



## Meldanor (1. Jan 2010)

Wenn du MySQL benutzt, dann kannst du doch das einfach so machen:
[Java]
Statement statement = Connection.createStatement("SELECT id FROM TABELLE WHERE n.name = ' "+comboBox.getSelectedItem().toString()+" ' ");
[/Java]


----------



## Michael... (1. Jan 2010)

Man könnte auch den kompletten Datensatz (ID und Name) als Objekt in der ComboBox verwenden, dann könnte man die ID immer vom Objekt erfragen und müsste nicht jedesmal auf die Datenbank zurückgreifen.


----------



## nickname (1. Jan 2010)

Hi und ein dank an euch beide!

hab es mit dieser Anregung 





			
				Meldanor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java Code: Quelltext in neuem Fenster öffnen
> Statement statement = Connection.createStatement("SELECT id FROM TABELLE WHERE n.name = ' "+comboBox.getSelectedItem().toString()+" ' ");


geschafft. Nur nicht in createStatement(...) gesetzt sondern in ResultSet rs =state.executeQuery(...)

but ... it works


danke,
 nickname


----------

